# Mulch glue



## KMcClure (Apr 14, 2020)

What are you using? Seems most are expensive. I probably have over 1000 sq ft to cover


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I've been eyeing Dominator Mulch Anchor, but haven't tried it yet. Reviews looked good.


----------



## DocTodd (9 mo ago)

ionicatoms said:


> I've been eyeing Dominator Mulch Anchor, but haven't tried it yet. Reviews looked good.


I think I am going to pull the trigger on a couple 5 gal jugs. We have a lot of sq ft of beds, but between our winds and occasional heavy rains I think I'll be happy with the results. It's a pricey product, but I'm really tired of mulch being strung all over the place.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

DocTodd said:


> I'm really tired of mulch being strung all over the place.


Hahaha, I'm laughing because I know exactly how infuriating it can be. My first attempt to resolve my issue was getting rid of pine bark mulch and replacing with melaleuca, but it hasn't been 100%. Please reply with an update after your evaluation.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I've got some PetraTools Max Mulch Glue I am going to try to stick seed to the side of a hill. I only got a quart, though.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

A number of folks believe mulch glue is nothing but this stuff at a much more expensive price.

I'm going to try this, I believe 1 gallon of glue mixed with 2 gallons of water is reported to work just as well (or even a bit better than) the product marketedas mulch glue, but at a much much lower price.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Titebond-II-1-gal-Premium-Wood-Glue-5006/100207696


----------



## KMcClure (Apr 14, 2020)

Interesting. My mulch has been on the hill a few weeks now and has stayed put but I still may try that so I can run the leaf blower on it better


----------



## NJlawnguy (8 mo ago)

Edit


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

TampaBayFL said:


> A number of folks believe mulch glue is nothing but this stuff at a much more expensive price.
> 
> I'm going to try this, I believe 1 gallon of glue mixed with 2 gallons of water is reported to work just as well (or even a bit better than) the product marketedas mulch glue, but at a much much lower price.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Titebond-II-1-gal-Premium-Wood-Glue-5006/100207696


Interesting. That stuff I can get at cost, I might have to give it a try in the future.


----------

